# question for all utah archers



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

does utah have an archery season? im kind of peed off i bought a bow and just spent another 150 bucks getting some camo then i read the procs and stuff getting ready for next year and there is no just archery season!!! all archers have to hunt along side rifles so now im thinking about canceling my order of camo just because i dont want to be running around in the forest in a leafy ghillie suit waiting to get shot at...  _O\ **O** -#&#*!- -8/- <<--O/


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

What proc are you reading? there are archery seasons for deer and elk. take a look at the proc a little better under the deer and elk section. Right there at the first of those sections


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

honkerfool said:


> What proc are you reading? there are archery seasons for deer and elk. take a look at the proc a little better under the deer and elk section. Right there at the first of those sections


no i dont live in utah i live in idaho... im deciding on keep the camo just for the nice extended archery elk hunt or returning it


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow...I am confused!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bowhunter said:


> Wow...I am confused!


+1 
Utah has over a month of ARCHERY only seasons and then after the other rifle/any weapon hunts are over, there are several areas that only archery hunters can hunt. :?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> bowhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...I am confused!
> ...


yea i was just wondering if utah does cause where i live in idaho doesnt have just an archery season


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hahaha sorry all i was looking at the internet proc for idaho and it was messing me all up now that i got a paper one its cleared a lot up


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Be aware there ARE places in utah where both archery AND rifle hunts are going on... archers must wear orange during those hunts :twisted: 


-DallanC


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

flyfisher117, are you a woman??? Cause the only time I've seen someone jump to conclusions like that before was when I was married! :lol:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> flyfisher117, are you a woman??? Cause the only time I've seen someone jump to conclusions like that before was when I was married! :lol:


lol not its just for the online proc you have to turn you head to the left so that you can read it so i was having trouble reading it :lol:


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you have white-out on your screen too? Ya know, for those pesky typos....


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

sliverflick said:


> Do you have white-out on your screen too? Ya know, for those pesky typos....


nope...im just to lazy to make sure i type correctly -|\O- *(u)* -_O-


----------



## cubicle (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll bite on this one, generally I'm a lurker since I don't have much time so I'll see what's going on once in a while. 

I lived and hunted in Idaho for ten years. I don't know where you get the ideal that there is not stand alone archery season. Here's how it works. The state is broken down into a few dozen elk management zones. You must choose your zone and choose your tag type. Most areas provide an "A" tag and a "B" tag. An "A" tag generally give you the option to hunt with a bow for any elk from Aug. 30 to Sep. 30 every year. If you are unsuccessful, you can then usually hunt for spikes with a rifle during the October Rifle hunt. If you choose the "B" tag you usually can hunt archery for spikes and cows for 2-4 weeks during the bowhunt and then hunt any bull during the week long rifle season.

This is the standard deal, Idaho does give hunters in the Salmon River Wilderness and Selway Wilderness the option to hunt with a rifle during the rut. There are other exceptions depending on the unit based on management objectives. So in short...you get 32 days every year of archery season for elk. The general deer archery season is usually that long as well. Plus you can often find late archery hunts in Nov. and Dec. in many areas. Unit 63 and 63A are a couple of instances that I know of. 

Which unit are you looking for? That may have something to do with it. I know that unit 16 in N. Central Idaho doesn't have a dedicated archery hunt, but they give a nice 3 week season for Muzzy during the rut.


----------

